# sram with shimano cassette?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone tried sram 10 speed group with 10 speed shimano cassette? How was shifting?


----------



## Prolene (Jul 30, 2006)

My Spec Tarmac apparently has DA cassette with the Force. Shifts fine.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

steel515 said:


> Has anyone tried sram 10 speed group with 10 speed shimano cassette? How was shifting?


Works fine


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

steel515 said:


> Has anyone tried sram 10 speed group with 10 speed shimano cassette? How was shifting?


I changed over to a Shimano DA 12-27 for greater climbing range. It does not shift as smoothly as my former SRAM Force 11-26. I find that it mis-shifts frequently going either up the cluster or down. I've had the shifting tuned several times and it is still flawed. I waste some energy trying to get into the right gear. The SRAM engineers have hit on something with the "missing tooth" concept on their cogs. The former cassette always performed perfectly. The DA is lighter, however, since some of the cogs are titanium. I'm guessing SRAM will introduce a few more iterations of their design in time.


----------

